# Self park finding spaces



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

This has probably been asked, but does anyone have any tips or tricks to get the car to detect spaces for auto park? Seems kinda hit or miss. Maybe 60% hit.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

in my experience, you have to be pretty close to the parked cars you are passing and moving quite slow.

also, for street parallel parking, you have to fully pass the open space before the ( P ) shows on the screen.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> in my experience, you have to be pretty close to the parked cars you are passing and moving quite slow.
> 
> also, for street parallel parking, you have to fully pass the open space before the ( P ) shows on the screen.


I'm guessing I must be going too fast, as I've always paid attention to the other two. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Got the car in July, 2018 with firmware 24.8. Upgraded several times to current version 50.5. Not once have I ever seen the magic “P” when looking for a place to park. It shows up occasionally when I’m in traffic at a stoplight though. Unimpressive to me. And I do go slow, do go past the open spot, etc., etc.


----------

